# Rod-Builders...Help me spend my money!



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

After buying "off-the-rack" for many years, I think it has come time for me to purchase my first custom rod. After "ceiling poking" the Lamiglass MB 114 3F and hearing the great reviews, I have decided I need to have one. I was hoping for the following specs: MB 114 3F, 12 tip, cut the butt to end up with a rod that would be 7'6", *Spiral/Roberts/Acid wrapped*, fished with braid primarily for blackfish and occassionally deep drop sea bass, cork grips. Outside of that, I have no real preference regarding butt wraps etc. In fact, the more plain-Jane, the better. I also dont have any real preference regarding the guides, although I wouldnt mind a lower profile guide.

Who 'round these parts could help me spend my money?


----------

